# Walmart LED bulbs work great!



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, after using these bulbs for a couple of months, I must say, the plant growth is excellent! Always trimming, and very green! Moss ball is huge, and needs trimmed weekly! The shrimp love it though!


----------



## Roshan8768 (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you have a link to the bulb? Or a picture of it or something? I've been looking for a good led bulb


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

I also use a walmart LED bulb. The ten gallon tank has only been setup for two weeks, so I haven't seen any growth yet. It's a 40 watt daylight bulb.


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

It would be these! The daylight bulb! I have two over my ten gallon tank! http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Val...e-Daylight-LED-Light-Bulb-Soft-White/25524370 You can also buy the lights to put them in, at the light section! Either clip ons, or the desk lamp! They run around ten dollars each! I have one desk lamp, and the other a clip on, clipped to the desk lamp!


----------



## clopez1 (Jun 30, 2013)

How high do you have them away from the tank?


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

They sit a little above the glass lid! They don't heat up like other bulbs, and the part that gets a little warm, is near where it screws in! I have the filter to the left, and these two bulbs are center, and to the right. Oh, you can also get LED strip lights at Lowes now, that aren't a lot! I have a lid over the tank, because I have Rabbit Snails, and don't want them climbing out!


----------



## clopez1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice, already have the lamps on my glass so just need to switch the bulbs. They seem to be the same equivalent as a13w cfl so I wonder if it will make any difference besides a bit lower electricity and longer life.


----------



## ylot77 (Feb 11, 2008)

I bought a similar bulb at Home Depot, except the color is more of a white in the 5000K color temp range. Yours looks to be around maybe 3500K. As soon as I switched to the LED bulb from the CFL I saw an immediate positive difference in plant growth. These LED bulbs work well! Thanks for sharing a picture!


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

ylot77 said:


> I bought a similar bulb at Home Depot, except the color is more of a white in the 5000K color temp range. Yours looks to be around maybe 3500K.


They do look a bit yellow but the light is sold as "Daylight 5000k". It's probably the thick upper growth that is blocking most of the light



Katey said:


> They sit a little above the glass lid!


Can you post a picture of the light set up? It looks like you only have a single light placed in the center.


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, it looks yellow, because the surface is covered with floating plants!

Bump: The lights are clip ons, and they attach to my computer desklamp. One in the center, and one to the right!


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

This is my lamp:http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-LAMP1BK-COM-Mainstays-Clip-Task-Lamp-Black/21500112
This is my bulb:http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-GVRLAS6W27KND-Great-Value-LED-Light-Bulb-Soft-White/25524365

I may add one more lamp and bulb to my tank so it will be a medium light setup. That should make the plants grow faster.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

WestHaven said:


> This is my lamp:http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-LAMP1BK-COM-Mainstays-Clip-Task-Lamp-Black/21500112
> This is my bulb:http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-GVRLAS6W27KND-Great-Value-LED-Light-Bulb-Soft-White/25524365
> 
> I may add one more lamp and bulb to my tank so it will be a medium light setup. That should make the plants grow faster.


Why did you go with the "soft white 2700k" instead of the brighter "daylight 5000-6500k"? "The soft white" bulbs have the lowest rated Kelvin and are literally yellow in color.

That may be the reason why your plants aren't growing.


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

The daylight bulbs, are much brighter than the soft white! I bought a soft white, for over an open terrarium, and it is much yellower, but to me, is softer for moss etc! I have the daylight on my tank! Also, there is tannin in there as well. After a huge water change, it isn't as yellow either!

Bump: That is what I am using for a lamp,Westhaven! With LEDs, they work just fine!


----------

